# Isb Big Belgian Brew Day



## crozdog (15/4/10)

Hi All,

After a lot of side conversations & planning, its on!

Date: May 29 (so it doesn't clash with the AHB crawl & other big brew day events eg The IBU's annual bash with Ray Mills)

Location: Crozdog's in Croydon Park (PM me for the address if you don't know it)

Time: 1st mash in will be early (8 ish) so that we can do 2 partiglyle in the day, 1 in the morning & another in the afternoon!!!

Who: ISBers, ESBers, IBU's, MALES, Hills folk etc welcome! FGZ & Cane toads & non affiliates also welcome h34r: 

What are we brewing?: The first Partigyle will be a Tripple / Belgian IPA. The second will be a Dark Strong / Abbey Ale. Recipes below.

Expected Volume: 600L total B) (150l of each beer)

Usual rules: At own risk, bring beer & cubes (if you have your name on the list), food shops around the corner blaa blaa blaa blaa

Beers
Crozdog

isb big blg tripple runnings 
Batch Size: 150.00 L

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
30.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 61.22 % 
9.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.37 % 
6.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 12.24 % 
270.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
4.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8.16 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.05 % 
Bitterness: 28.5 IBU 
Est Color: 8.6 EBC 

isb big blg bipa runnings 
Batch Size: 150.00 L

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 55.56 % 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
2.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
180.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
180.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
90.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
4.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 11.11 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.72 % 
Bitterness: 49.2 IBU 
Est Color: 28.8 EBC 

isb big blg dark strong runnings 
Batch Size: 150.00 L

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
30.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 61.48 % 
9.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.44 % 
2.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.10 % 
0.90 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
0.90 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
180.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.7 IBU 
6.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 12.30 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.079 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.91 % 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU 
Est Color: 40.4 EBC 

isb big blg abbey ale runnings 
Batch Size: 150.00 L

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 58.48 % 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.54 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
0.60 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
0.60 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
90.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
6.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 17.54 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.57 % 
Bitterness: 19.1 IBU 
Est Color: 35.5 EBC 

Lets call that about 8 cubes / runnings. First in best dressed if you want one - add your name to the list including your cube volume. (cost to be determined but will be per litre for each brew)

Tripple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## redbeard (15/4/10)

Tripple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

if it fills up quick, i might relinquish a spot


----------



## barls (15/4/10)

Tripple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


hey mate do you need any gear for the day. ive got the usual. i can bring my burner again if allowed.


----------



## Stuster (15/4/10)

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## crozdog (15/4/10)

barls said:


> hey mate do you need any gear for the day. ive got the usual. i can bring my burner again if allowed.



yeah I will need some extra gear - concrete cracking burner included :icon_cheers: 

Still gotta work out the logistics, but a couple of big pots & burner always help.


----------



## barls (15/4/10)

cool ive only got a 70L pot, 40L hlt and 44L mash tun.
ill bring the burner with bricks this time and gas bottle.


----------



## syd_03 (15/4/10)

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.


I can bring some spare pavers to go under burners for heat protection.

About all I have to offer sorry


----------



## sirotilc (16/4/10)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.


I can bring an italian spiral burner - only have a medium pressure reg though. I will hopefully be picking up a 25kg sack of amber candi sugar in the next few weeks - can bring that with me as well. Anyone use for some chinese hops?? :blink:


----------



## vykuza (16/4/10)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. 
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.


If there's anything I can bring, just name it!


----------



## Josh (16/4/10)

Thanks for the invite, but I get on a plane to USA that day.

Sounds like a fantastic event.


----------



## Muggus (16/4/10)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. Muggus(20L)
6.
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.


Pending, but sounds like a good reason to trek down!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/4/10)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the invite, but I get on a plane to USA that day.
> Sounds like a fantastic event.




My excuses isn't as piss weak as Josh's who is leaving Sydney early to avoid the humiliation of Parramatta winning the wooden spoon - you can't have special hot streaks two years in a row, my friend!

But like Josh, thank you kindly for the invitation but have a large family function occuring in Tuross that weeknd. At last a function I don't have to drive too! Otherwise you know I would have been there!


----------



## barls (16/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> My excuses isn't as piss weak as Josh's who is leaving Sydney early to avoid the humiliation of Parramatta winning the wooden spoon - you can't have special hot streaks two years in a row, my friend!
> 
> But like Josh, thank you kindly for the invitation but have a large family function occuring in Tuross that weeknd. At last a function I don't have to drive too! Otherwise you know I would have been there!


so in other words all of tuross is getting together. they are all related down there arent they.


on a side note why do i hear banjos.


----------



## mrs eyres (16/4/10)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. Muggus(20L)
6. mrs eyres (20L)
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6.
7.
8.

Sounds like a fun day


----------



## barls (16/4/10)

for those that need them ive got a stash of cubes from work.


----------



## Stuster (16/4/10)

barls said:


> for those that need them ive got a stash of cubes from work.



Me, me, pick me, pick me.


Always need more cubes.


----------



## vykuza (16/4/10)

barls said:


> for those that need them ive got a stash of cubes from work.




How much barls? I'm after a couple more!


----------



## barls (16/4/10)

welll lets see ive got 12 sitting in the garage. how about you grab them and their yours or i can bring a few extras to the brewday, depending on how much gear i bring with me.


----------



## Franko (16/4/10)

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. Muggus(20L)
6. mrs eyres (20L)
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7.
8.


----------



## Muggus (17/4/10)

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7.
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5.
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. - empty -
6. mrs eyres (20L)
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7.
8.

Gonna have to sadly backout.
I've got another bloody mates wedding that day. Kids these days...


----------



## crozdog (20/4/10)

Great to see some familiar names putting dibs on cubes. It'll be great to catch up with everyone again. Franko, are you going to bring Pumpy, linz & Mrs Linz? She can bring the wheelchair!

Shame a few of you have poor excuses like gatherings or overseas trips  h34r: Oh well next time.

Will need a couple of big pots, burners & gas bottles - barls don't forget to bring the fire bricks!

Don't forget, if you don't want a cube or just want to witness all grain brewing, you're still welcome to come along.


----------



## redbeard (21/4/10)

I can bring my big pot & burner if needed. pump ?

Might grab a couple of cubes off Barls


----------



## barls (21/4/10)

so im currently up to 4 extra cubes plus mine.
ill bring the burner, bricks, hlt and 70L pot if you want them.


----------



## crozdog (21/4/10)

barls / craig - sounds good thanks.

Has anyone heard from Gav lately? I've left him a few voice mails & emails, but no reply.....


----------



## barls (21/4/10)

he might not be allowed out to play after the last one at his place.

is there anything else you need croz??


----------



## syd_03 (22/4/10)

I'll bring some pavers.

Would an extra gas bottle be helpful?


----------



## MaestroMatt (22/4/10)

Hey guys,

I'm interested in getting involved in this but just curious about cost. In previous days like this, what has a 20L cube of wort ended up coming out as?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## barls (22/4/10)

i dont think that we have had one over 20 bucks a cube


----------



## MaestroMatt (22/4/10)

Sounds like fun! I'm in for a couple of cubes if you don't mind a Western Sydney Brewer getting amongst the action?

I am quite happy to only go for one cube if it's more of an ISB member thing....tricky to choose just one though..... :icon_drool2: 


Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6.
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. 
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8.



Barls - has your cube supply been depleted?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## Stuster (22/4/10)

Hard to choose but definitely welcome to have a couple of spots there, Matt. Even though you are a Western Sydney Brewer, we'll still talk to you (as long as you bring some beer along :icon_cheers: )


----------



## crozdog (22/4/10)

Stuster said:


> Hard to choose but definitely welcome to have a couple of spots there, Matt. Even though you are a Western Sydney Brewer, we'll still talk to you (as long as you bring some beer along :icon_cheers: )



+1 
be good if you can come. 
Haven't worked out cost yet.....


----------



## barls (22/4/10)

MaestroMatt said:


> Barls - has your cube supply been depleted?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MM


yeah i still have a couple, how many are you after and pick up before the event or at the event.
if its before, just pm me. if its on the day im going to have to visit croz the day before to drop off items.


----------



## crozdog (22/4/10)

barls said:


> if its on the day im going to have to visit croz the day before to drop off items.



probably easiest to do this anyway ;-)


----------



## MaestroMatt (23/4/10)

barls said:


> yeah i still have a couple, how many are you after and pick up before the event or at the event.
> if its before, just pm me. if its on the day im going to have to visit croz the day before to drop off items.




If I end up being able to take those three spots then if you have three spares I would be pretty grateful. I am completely happy to come-by Friday night before the event to pick them up - as well as any other gear that you wanted to bring to the day. Let me know! 

I am happy to relinquish a spot if someone wants a particular one - still looks like quite a few spots left though.


----------



## barls (23/4/10)

ill get back to you on that one matt, got things in the works already.


----------



## hewy (23/4/10)

Another WSBer here, Croz thanks for the invite :icon_chickcheers: 

Definitely keen on grabbing a cube or two:


Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8.

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8.





Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (24/4/10)

Croz,

Thanks for offering to host again.

If anyone has some fresh grain for a couple of brews they were willing to sell me I'd appreciate it - am all out. 

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8.

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8.

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)


----------



## crozdog (24/4/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Triple
> 1. Crozdog (20l)
> 2. redb 20l?
> 3. Syd_03 (20L)
> ...



EB, I was just going to "reserve" out the 8th place cause I want to ensure everyone gets a full cube (hence why I asked for cube size ie 8 * 20 = 160, need to allow for trub & my kettle is 170l h34r when you posted. 

No worries, we'll just slightly underfill & compress the cubes a little more or over sparge & keep to top the boil. 

Only 2 cube spots left cause I "reserved" 2 8th places.

Cause we'll have to mash in around 8 or 9 for the first brew, who's up for an earlyish start?


----------



## bit (24/4/10)

Hi Croz,

Better grab one spot  Thanks for invitation. (Another WSB member here). I can bring grain, hops, 32L pot and few other things

Cheers,
Boris





Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. redb 20l?
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Boris (20L)
8. Reserved

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8. Reserved

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. redb 20l?
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (24/4/10)

Croz,

No problem. I did not read the posts closely enough. Sorry. I am happy to take pot luck - there is either some left or not. Don't short-change the guys who got in earlier.

I will endeavour to make it early to help out, for my sins


----------



## crozdog (24/4/10)

bit said:


> Hi Croz,
> 
> Better grab one spot  Thanks for invitation. (Another WSB member here). I can bring grain, hops, 32L pot and few other things
> 
> ...



Boris, don't worry about the hops / grain etc I'll pick it all up & you can just fix me up for your cube. Likewise the pot - it's a bit small B) 
lol - no offence

I'm actually just been working on costs .. ballpark cost / cube will be around:
Dark strong $28
Abbey ale $18
Tripple $24
BIPA $24
actuals to be determined once ordered & freight is factored in


----------



## jiesu (24/4/10)

Dang too Slow. 

I'll come along even if their is no cubes available. 
Barls i can swing by your place on the way and fill the wagon full of cubes/gear if you like. Not alot of room in that old VW.


----------



## barls (24/4/10)

cheers mate i have fitted about 15 cubes in there at one stage, but your right it does get squashy in there.
ill let you know if i need more gear taken as ive got a few people already helping with it.


----------



## redbeard (24/4/10)

I'll drop 2 spots, since its all filled up & still some interest. 

Croz - 8am is pushing it, will try for 9. Should i bring some Franzikaners for breaky ? 

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. EMPTY <--------------------
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Sirotilc (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3.redb 20l?
4.Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Boris (20L)
8. Reserved

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7.
8. Reserved

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. EMPTY <--------------------
4. Syd_03 (20L)
5. Nick R (20L)
6. Franko 20L
7. MaestroMatt (20L)
8. EB (20L)


----------



## smileymark (24/4/10)

If it is not to late I will put my hand up for the last of the dark strong. 20 L thank u


----------



## crozdog (24/4/10)

smilee said:


> If it is not to late I will put my hand up for the last of the dark strong. 20 L thank u



list updated. All gone!

Thanks Redbeard - intersted in a bastard cube if it works out there are some runnings left?

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. Syd_03 (20L)
3. Sirotilc (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. MaestroMatt (20L)
7. EB (20L)
8. reserved

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Boris (20L)
8. Reserved

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Smilee
8. Reserved

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. MaestroMatt (20L)
7. EB (20L)
8. Reserved


----------



## redbeard (24/4/10)

sure ;-)


----------



## smileymark (25/4/10)

KOOL! I,me in

:beer:


crozdog said:


> list updated. All gone!
> 
> Thanks Redbeard - intersted in a bastard cube if it works out there are some runnings left?
> 
> ...


----------



## oldbugman (27/4/10)

Would love to come along guys.. but the 29th is my b'day. So you know what that means for us daggy dads...


I've just getting back into brewing again and working on a brew rig, welder and tubing at the ready.


----------



## crozdog (1/5/10)

OldBugman said:


> So you know what that means for us daggy dads...



you get to do what you want for a change!!! lol 

understand if you can't make it....

what's planned for the new rig?

good to see a few of the isb brews on tap! who says no chill cubes don't last B)


----------



## mikem108 (4/5/10)

Been away last week, will go a tripel or abbey or BIPA if possible


----------



## MaestroMatt (5/5/10)

mikem108 said:


> Been away last week, will go a tripel or abbey or BIPA if possible




Hey Mike.....I am planning on relinquishing a triple cube.....3 cubes is a bit ambitious for me at the moment. So if you want it, it's yours!

Here is the updated list for everyones info......I have put Mike in TBC just until he confirms....

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. Syd_03 (20L)
3. Sirotilc (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. Mikem108 (20L)----TBC
7. EB (20L)
8. reserved

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Boris (20L)
8. Reserved

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Smilee
8. Reserved

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. MaestroMatt (20L)
7. EB (20L)
8. Reserved


----------



## smileymark (5/5/10)

I would love to put my hand up for this..wonder for a newbie whether I will be biting of more then I can chew........ I do have a commercial wine making back ground .. what do you think..
I think I will need all the tips I can get.... 



MaestroMatt said:


> Hey Mike.....I am planning on relinquishing a triple cube.....3 cubes is a bit ambitious for me at the moment. So if you want it, it's yours!
> 
> Here is the updated list for everyones info......I have put Mike in TBC just until he confirms....
> 
> ...


----------



## smileymark (5/5/10)

Just re read this it would appear it is mikes My apologies



smilee said:


> I would love to put my hand up for this..wonder for a newbie whether I will be biting of more then I can chew........ I do have a commercial wine making back ground .. what do you think..
> I think I will need all the tips I can get....


----------



## MaestroMatt (6/5/10)

smilee said:


> Just re read this it would appear it is mikes My apologies




If Mike doesn't take it then it's yours mate


----------



## smileymark (7/5/10)

MaestroMatt said:


> If Mike doesn't take it then it's yours mate



Thankyou :beer:


----------



## jiesu (11/5/10)

Ok I Shotgun the inevitable "Such and Such didn't turn up so we have an extra cube" Cube!

Triple
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. Syd_03 (20L)
3. Sirotilc (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. Mikem108 (20L)----TBC
7. EB (20L)
8. reserved

BIPA
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. MaestroMatt (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Boris (20L)
8. Reserved

Dark Strong
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls( 20L)
3. redb 20l?
4. Stuster (20L)
5. mrs eyres (20L)
6. Hewy (20L)
7. Smilee
8. Reserved

Abbey Ale
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20L0
3. Syd_03 (20L)
4. Nick R (20L)
5. Franko 20L
6. MaestroMatt (20L)
7. EB (20L)
8. Reserved


Reserves
1. Daft Templar!


----------



## floppinab (12/5/10)

Well I am alive albeit only just so I though I would pop my head out of the bag of training footies for a sec and say g'day. My apologies Phil, I think you rang me during the week I had in Mildura and one or two times after that. Will try and catch up soon.

Bout the first time I've been on here since the swap at my place. Hope yous are all well and all that. Been buried since the footy season has started, I'm now running the club as well coaching Hayden's team. Haven't even though about beer for 3 months, sad as that is. I'm hoping I'll be able to put a few things together soonish, I've still got the hops we harvested on Swap day sitting in the freezer!!!! The hop bines are still up there too.

Looks like a great day ahead, planned to perfection by the crozmeister as always. I'll try and pop my head in during the arvo but won't be able to stay for long.

Cheers to all,

flop.


----------



## crozdog (13/5/10)

Gav, be good to see you - however short your stay might be.


----------



## barls (14/5/10)

hey croz can we get a list of gear your after so we can coordinate amongst us all


----------



## crozdog (14/5/10)

barls said:


> hey croz can we get a list of gear your after so we can coordinate amongst us all



Good idea Barls, thanks for the prompt. Have you ordered the grain yet? 

The new "Thermonuclear NoHLT HLT (tm)" should be operational this weekend, but it has a couple of tweaks I need to do before the brew day to sort it! That will cut down a bunch of the logistics & safety issues we've previously had re moving around a lot of hot water!!

Off the top of my head we're going to need the following:
- a 2nd crusher & drill might be handy considering the amount of grain we need to crack
- 2 x 100l pots ( we can use mine, but it doesn't have a tap :-( Craig has said he can bring his so really just looking for another one
- 2 x burners, regs & gas bottles (to go with the 2 pots)
- a march pump & appropriate fittings to suit the pots (again Craig has offered his)
- cubes B) 
- beer!!!

I've received the hops, now to finish wiring the shed & cleaning it out etc etc. Lots to do tomorrow, so can't make it to the crawl


----------



## barls (14/5/10)

ill bring the slab cracker with bricks so thats one burner down


----------



## Stuster (14/5/10)

I can bring my burner and gas bottle. My kettle is a pitiful 50L so that's no use at all.  

Won't be able to stay that long unfortunately but can come early to get the brew day rolling.

Shame you can't make the crawl, Phil.


----------



## BjornJ (25/5/10)

Hi guys,
just speaking with Brendan from the NBBC, can we come along and have a look at your major brew day as well?

I promise I won't try to drink any of the Belgian beers  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Stuster (25/5/10)

No, definitely not, with your light-beer drinking ways. :angry: 




Well, I guess you could come along, as long as you promise to try a lambic or two, or at least something with some flavour.  :lol:


----------



## sirotilc (25/5/10)

Bjorn, only if you drink an entire bottle of my sour cherry wit. You have to wait outside on the footpath until you finish it all :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (25/5/10)

Thanks for the relinquished cube


----------



## MaestroMatt (25/5/10)

No worries, Mike.


Can't really help much in terms of equipment unfortunately - not really a 100L batch man.

I can bring along a gas bottle if that will help. I have a italian (stallion) spiral burner but only LP reg so not sure if that will be great for the large boils....I can still bring it and my pot if we need the hot water capabilites?

Other than that, I will be certain to bring some tasty beers and foodstuff - speaking of which......did you want me to bring a few plates of something Croz?


----------



## barls (25/5/10)

im packing the concrete cracker with blocks for the day and ill be loading craig up with the rest of the grain later this week.
also if we are doing funky ill bring along some things.


----------



## sirotilc (25/5/10)

Depending on my mode of transport to the venue, I can bring a spiral burner and medium pressure reg (low does up to 70, so it should be ok with 100). Will sort out transport later on this evening - may not be able to arrive until after mashing has finished if I'm bringing the spiral.


----------



## crozdog (25/5/10)

Hi guys,

Maestro, thanks for the offer but think we're right for gear if:
- barls brings his concrete buster h34r: reg & bottle
- craig can bring his big pot, burner, gas bottle, pump & fittings
BTW the plan is for 4 x 150l batches not a 100l batch  

Is that OK guys?

I have a 2nd gas bottle if we need it + a "small" 100l pot B) 

Don't forget your cubes - if you haven't already lined 1 up from Barls.

I must admit I haven't thought about munchies, so feel free to bring something if you want / can / feel like it. Was planning on grabbing a kebab for lunch instead of firing up the bbq.

looking forward to it! Anyone checked out the forecast?

see you all soon. let me know via PM if you need my address

Croz


----------



## crozdog (27/5/10)

2 sleeps to go!!!

If you haven't already lined 1 up from Barls, Remember to bring your cubes - cause I don't have enough spares to go round!

Grain, hops & sugar are all here waiting to be re-birthed  

see you all saturday. 

let me know via PM if you need my address

Croz
[/quote]


----------



## crozdog (28/5/10)

bump



crozdog said:


> 1 sleep to go!!!
> 
> If you haven't already lined 1 up from Barls, Remember to bring your cubes - cause I don't have enough spares to go round!
> 
> ...


----------



## vykuza (28/5/10)

Hiya folks!

Looking forward to it immensely. UNFORTUNATELY, there's always one. I wont be able to stick around all day as planned, as I have to jet off overseas at some ungodly hour on Sunday morning, so I'll be relinquishing a cube of the Abbey Ale. Still be there for the first brew though!

What time are we welcome to arrive Croz?


----------



## BjornJ (28/5/10)

Crozdog,
do you have 8 takers for the Abby Ale or is there one spot free still?

I wouldn't mind a cube of if a spot is free, just let me know if I should bring a cube or if I was too late.



Had a look in the cupboard today, not much beer left to bring but I had a couple of bottles of my Breakfast of Champions. It has both Kellogs Corn Flakes and flaked rice, so will be a nice breakfast beer for those present who want to have a try  


Thanks
Bjorn


----------



## BjornJ (28/5/10)

On another note, I have racked a lager to secondary and therefore have some a couple of yeast slants extra if anyone coming tomorrow wants one.

The yeast is WLP830, German Lager Yeast.

Let me know if anyone wants one,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## crozdog (28/5/10)

Nick, understand that you'll have to bolt at some point. Come over anytime after 8 cause the plan is to mash in around 9.

Bjorn, sorry but all spots have been allocated. Feel free to bring the b'fast of champions & a couple of slants.

See you all tomorrow

Croz


----------



## redbeard (28/5/10)

WLP830, German Lager Yeast. - Yes pls


----------



## vykuza (29/5/10)

Hi Fellahs,

It was great to meet you all today and taste some of your awesome beers. I hope everything finished up nicely!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## smileymark (29/5/10)

Thanks croz! sorry it was such a quick visit and I was no use at all! thanks guys for the beer and friendly faces.. I was the bloke on the bike..unfortunately I had been to a funeral yesterday in canberra and riden through 60k"s of pouring rain so my head space was not that good..Look forward to the next one...Cheers! Barls I did not get to thank you for the cube.


----------



## smileymark (29/5/10)

I wasmeant too meetsomeone to get a thermomenter of today..Couldnot find you in My PMS..can you PM me so I can give you some Money..


----------



## Linz (29/5/10)

Thanks for getting me over today guys...got me all pumped again for the brew bug. Working on a 'bookbinder' recipe already and tried to get to bunnings to do a refurb on the brewery.....

I thought I had lost my brew mojo...I THINK I FOUND IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## jiesu (29/5/10)

and thanks to Croz for Hosting  Good times thanks gents. I hope you were able to retrieve the Thermometer from the bottom of the mash


----------



## BjornJ (29/5/10)

I had a good day, thanks all for making it such an enjoyable day!

Kelly
sorry for trying to be funny about the NZ thing, Just trying to get back up after being hit on the head 43 times by Chris for being Norwegian! I know it;s a bad excuse, won;'t happen again.


Bjorn


----------



## canon1ball (29/5/10)

smilee said:


> Barls I did not get to thank you for the cube.



Which is in Bill's car now and might not find its way to Manly!  Stuck in Seaforth! Mark, feel free to come around and have a taste when the brew is in the keg! :unsure: 
Naah, we wouldn't do that to you, I believe Bill is dropping it off tomorrow.

Anyway, thanks to all you ICB guys, especially Croz for hosting and letting us NBBC guys take a look how things are done on a big scale. It certainly was worth the trip all the way from the Northern Beaches.
I hope we can get that kind of community brewing of the ground one day and you can be our guests.

Pete


----------



## Franko (29/5/10)

Thanks Boys it was great wish I could have got there earlier and yes got Pumpy home safely.

Franko


----------



## syd_03 (30/5/10)

Cheers for the great day and to Croz for organising and overseeing everything, hope you are feeling better today after a well deserved rest. Thanks also to all for sharing their great and varied beers and good conversations.

Glad Pumpy survived and thanks to Franko for turning up as an evening reinforcement in the brewery.

Cheers to Linz for the new tun and also to Jake for dropping it home for me. Yes the thermometer was found at the very base of the mash tun.

Here is a pic to show the fun towards the end of the night.



I'll upload some more pics later this evening.


----------



## smileymark (30/5/10)

aarived safetly this morning.. thanks guys



canon1ball said:


> Which is in Bill's car now and might not find its way to Manly!  Stuck in Seaforth! Mark, feel free to come around and have a taste when the brew is in the keg! :unsure:
> Naah, we wouldn't do that to you, I believe Bill is dropping it off tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all you ICB guys, especially Croz for hosting and letting us NBBC guys take a look how things are done on a big scale. It certainly was worth the trip all the way from the Northern Beaches.
> ...


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (30/5/10)

Thanks Croz for holding another brewday at what is becoming the ISB clubhouse. I think Barls has set the date for the next one at his place on 17 Jul?


----------



## crozdog (30/5/10)

cheers for the thanks. It wouldn't have been such a top day without all the great company, beers & (dare I say) "slaves" to help out!!

It was a long day, but I must say, 600L has to be some sort of record doesn't it? :beer: :super: 

Big ups for the Northern Beaches boys for making the trip over. I firmly believe that days like yesterday are just as much as getting a bunch of like folk together who share a common passion and swap knowledge & experience as well as share some sensational home crafted brews. Through that we learn & become better.

There are still a few cube here to pick up & a I'm owed $ by a couple of folk. No hassle - fix me up when you pick up your cube.

BTW, Someone left a blue cooler bag & ice bricks.

Here are the final recipes - haven't updated a couple of the final OG's cause I can't remember em B) 

isb big blg dark strong Ale 

Date: 29/05/2010 
Batch Size: 150.00 L
Boil Size: 170.09 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
30.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 61.48 % 
9.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.44 % 
2.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.10 % 
0.90 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
0.90 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
180.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.7 IBU 
6.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 12.30 % 

Est Original Gravity: 1.079 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.086 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU 
Est Color: 40.4 EBC 

isb big blg abbey ale 

Date: 29/05/2010 
Batch Size: 150.00 L
Boil Size: 170.09 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 58.48 % 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.54 % 
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
0.60 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
0.60 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
90.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
6.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 17.54 % 

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Bitterness: 19.1 IBU 
Est Color: 35.5 EBC 

isb big blg triple 
Date: 29/05/2010 
Batch Size: 150.00 L
Boil Size: 170.09 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
30.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 58.82 % 
9.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.65 % 
6.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 11.76 % 
270.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
6.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 11.76 % 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.084 SG 
Bitterness: 27.3 IBU 
Est Color: 8.6 EBC 

isb big blg bipa runnings 
Date: 29/05/2010 
Batch Size: 150.00 L
Boil Size: 170.09 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 55.56 % 
6.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
2.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
180.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
180.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
90.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
4.00 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (147.8 EBC) Sugar 11.11 % 

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Bitterness: 49.2 IBU 
Est Color: 28.8 EBC


----------



## BjornJ (30/5/10)

After feeling ok yesterday, today the whole family is sick and throwing up again, like on Friday ..

Can it be all the Belgian Beers I was around on Saturday?
As I was driving it can't have been anything I drank, hmm..

Belgian Beers are bad! 
 


Bjorn


----------



## bit (30/5/10)

Thanks Croz for organizing and hosting brew marathon. Good opportunity to meet so many brewers and try lots of different brews.

Cheers,
Boris


----------



## sirotilc (31/5/10)

Thanks for having us Croz - had to make a quick exit at the end so couldn't help with the last bit of cleaning up, I promise to empty and clean the mash tun next time! 

I'm building up a starter of WLP510 Bastogne yeast (non-brett part of Orval) to hit the Tripel with.


----------



## mikem108 (31/5/10)

There were as always some great beers served by their respective brewers which is always a treat at these events, I recall a great IPA, citra APA, Sour cherry wit, braggot, Pumpy's Saison, other assorted APA's, a great brown ale etc etc.

Really enjoyed hanging out with everyone just wish this was a more common occurrence.

I forgot to take notes and ask everyone but if you are interested please put your names down for judging at the up and coming ESB club comp.


----------



## Hoppy Mad (1/6/10)

Croz,

Thanks for hosting the day and allowing visitors to come along. I had a great time.

Did you end up pitching into the gutter or did you go for the spentaneous fermentation?  


I can barely wait forthe next brew day you have.

Cheers to everyone else who talked beer and made it a good afternoon.


Brendan


----------



## mrs eyres (1/6/10)

Cheers to Croz for a great brew day. Thanks to everyone for sharing.

Looking forward to the Dark Strong....yum.


----------



## Peter Wadey (1/6/10)

mikem108 said:


> ......
> I forgot to take notes and ask everyone but if you are interested please put your names down for judging at the up and coming ESB club comp.



Thanks for that Michael.
Would have loved to catch up, but alas was on knees laying tiles.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## crozdog (1/6/10)

Hi All, 

just posted a bunch of pics in a new album.

you can check em out by clicking on this link http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...m&album=652

Enjoy

Croz


----------



## floppinab (5/6/10)

That shed has had a makeover and a half Phil.

Hows the gas going???

Happy to say I'm dong a brew this arvo, thanks to the weather raining of the kids sport this weekend, a harvest ale no less using all the columbus picked on the case swap day.


----------



## mrs eyres (5/6/10)

Hey Guys,

Just pitched the Dark Strong with WLP545 (thanks Barls). Did a gravity measurement and got 22.4 Brix so about 1.090. Awesome!

K


----------



## Stuster (5/6/10)

mrs eyres said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just pitched the Dark Strong with WLP545 (thanks Barls). Did a gravity measurement and got 22.4 Brix so about 1.090. Awesome!
> 
> K



Well, Beersmith reckons 22.4 is 1096! :beerbang: 

You got that in the house I take it. Fairly cold for them wussy Belgian yeasts.


----------



## barls (5/6/10)

hey stu this ones a monster, ive never seen a head like it had while it was on the stir plate, it stayed there for 3 days at 1 degree.


----------



## crozdog (8/6/10)

Stuster said:


> Well, Beersmith reckons 22.4 is 1096! :beerbang:
> 
> You got that in the house I take it. Fairly cold for them wussy Belgian yeasts.



bit better than the 1079 we were targetting :super:


----------



## barls (14/6/10)

heres the only pic ive got.
frank being educated on the brewing process by craze


----------



## Franko (14/6/10)

Looks like you were stumblimg again barls with the camera  

Franko


----------

